# inner thighs rubbing together



## Flex (Jan 26, 2005)

My legs have always been my best bp, but i don't know if it's from the cold/dry weather/air or if it's cuz they are still getting bigger, but my inner thighs are rubbing together (esp. when i play soccer) and it fuckin KILLS  

i had a game last night, and noticed it all game long. then this morning there's a big rash there (no, it's not herpes).

wtf do i do? and i refuse to walk like a duck...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

Haha, LOL. I have the same problem. I use the sticky glide stick runners put on there feet sometimes. Does that make sense?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2005)

my thighs rub together all the time. sometimes they even chaffe. sucks.

one word:

GOLDBOND.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

http://www.bodyglide.com/


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> http://www.bodyglide.com/


..
that looks nice!! how does it smell?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 26, 2005)

If I remember correctly it's odorless. I never smelt it but then again I can't get my nose down there


----------



## Mudge (Jan 26, 2005)

I've had this problem for like 15 years. I prefer to wear boxer briefs, they RULE.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 26, 2005)

Spandex or Cycling shorts fix the problem.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 26, 2005)

Yeah, whenever I wear briefs I get this problem.  As long as I wear boxers I am fine.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 26, 2005)

since none of you are fat (which means i'm only being a little bit insensitive by ignoring your pain) ...allow me to say.  that's so hot.


----------



## LAM (Jan 26, 2005)

having your legs rub together is 1,000,000 times better than having chicken legs.  I've never seen a BB'er with a decent build who's legs didn't rub together


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jan 26, 2005)

Hehe... he said "inner thigh"


----------



## DOMS (Jan 26, 2005)

Combine the rubbing with jeans that are too tight (because you've grown and haven't purchased a new pair) and viola, free hair removal.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 26, 2005)

I wish my legs rubbed together...

But seriously, if I were you I'd for sure wear spandex like bikers shorts or "sliders" like baseball players wear under their pants.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Spandex or Cycling shorts fix the problem.



Yep.  I have some bright purple Nike shorts I wear, when do cardio because of this.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2005)

may I ask why you wear bright purple?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 26, 2005)

ANyone have probs with the hair on the back of their calves wearing out because they rub on the bottom of your jeans?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

No particular reason, other than thats the only color I have.  No one ever sees them, so its not a big deal.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 26, 2005)

just busting your chops...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2005)

I know.. I like purple, so I dont care.  Its the color of Royalty


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 26, 2005)

corn starch...Once the rash is there and to stop the pain (OMG, this brings back fat memories!!), rub corn starch on the affected areas.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> having your legs rub together is 1,000,000 times better than having chicken legs.  I've never seen a BB'er with a decent build who's legs didn't rub together



Agreed.  I have chicken legs, and it sucks.  I'm waiting for the day my thighs rub together at a decent body fat level.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 26, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> ANyone have probs with the hair on the back of their calves wearing out because they rub on the bottom of your jeans?


 Same here old man.  Mine have been bald since my late teens.  Same with my quads.  Looks kinda odd to have hairy legs with bald spots cuz _I refuse_ to shave my legs.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2005)

Sometimes it feels good when they chaff against my joystick.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jan 26, 2005)

I agree, boxer briefs for daily wear and compression/spandex shorts for working out.  My legs have just recently gotten to the size where they start to rub together, but the aforementioned reasons seem to have solved that problem.

-Jeff.


----------



## Flex (Jan 26, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Hehe... he said "inner thigh"



How would a newbie go abouts isolating their inner thigh?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 26, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> How would a newbie go abouts isolating their inner thigh?




Incline leg curls.


----------



## Flex (Jan 26, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Incline leg curls.



good answer


----------



## KarlW (Jan 26, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Agreed. I have chicken legs, and it sucks. I'm waiting for the day my thighs rub together at a decent body fat level.


me too. When I hear that "swish...swish...." for the first time when I walk I'll know I've made it. 

_



How would a newbie go abouts isolating their inner thigh? 

Click to expand...

 _

_Attach the top cable to your foot and with your leg straight out to the side bring it down to your other leg  . If anyone says anything tell them they're called "Inner thigh flyes"._


----------



## Jodi (Jan 26, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Sometimes it feels good when they chaff against my joystick.


----------



## cman (Jan 26, 2005)

I walked up and down ladders in the navy, and after 3 months my legs rubbed togather. then I got sick at the end of my tour and slowly deteriated. Now I work in a place where I walk up stairs alot and they are rubbing again. I would say a stair climber would work. I got an all around great look on my legs.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 27, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Agreed.  I have chicken legs, and it sucks.  I'm waiting for the day my thighs rub together at a decent body fat level.


Me too! Presently i can stand with my feet together and there is a gap wide enough to drive a truck through!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 27, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Sometimes it feels good when they chaff against my joystick.


  So long as the joystick dosent get chaffed in the process, i guess its all good.


----------



## vrb9181 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Bandelettes*



Flex said:


> My legs have always been my best bp, but i don't know if it's from the cold/dry weather/air or if it's cuz they are still getting bigger, but my inner thighs are rubbing together (esp. when i play soccer) and it fuckin KILLS
> 
> i had a game last night, and noticed it all game long. then this morning there's a big rash there (no, it's not herpes).
> 
> wtf do i do? and i refuse to walk like a duck...




Use Bandelettes they will help keep your legs from rubbing and causing hideous chafing. I use Bandelettes when I exercise and they have work wonders for me. My thighs no longer are chafing. Be sure to measure you thighs before ordering to ensure a proper fit. Also, Bandelettes do sell unisex bands.  www.bandelettes.com/shop/ Good Luck!


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gold bond


----------



## VTX (Oct 31, 2014)

compression shorts fix the problem


----------

